# Hilton VIP Program



## nygiantlife (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi I am new to Tug and have been reading the forum the last new days and have learned a lot. We just got back from a week in Hawaii and the Hilton Hawaiian Village. We did the time share tour and liked what we saw we didn't go ahead and buy the time share but did buy the the VIP Program which cost us $1,395 and received 5K and 15 mos to use them and the money we spend would be applied toward a down payment. Same as many of you have done. My question is how do I redeem the points to book another vacation. All we received was a packet with paper that gives us out choices to what vacation. It has only been a week since we signed up, will we be getting a packet in the mail or do I need to call a number. New to this whole game any help would be great thanks in advance. Joe


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm surprised that they didn't explain it to you better.
You should get a welcome kit soon. But if you don't, call HGVC at 800-932-4482.

Use these points as you wish, but whatever you do, DO NOT buy a TS (points package) directly from HGVC. They are way overpriced compared to what you can buy them for thru the "resale" market. Look at what HGVC TS's go for on Redweek, e-bay completed-auctions, and other websites.

Buying resale will save you so much more than what you paid for your VIP package, that so applying it toward a retail purchase won't make sense. That doesn't mean your $1395 was wasted. Just use it for a nice vacation.


----------



## nygiantlife (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi and thanks for the response yes this was part of the reason why we didn't pull the trigger on a TS from Hilton because I sort of felt we could get it cheaper else ware. Also I did call Hilton tonight and they told me it takes up to 21 days to get a welcome packet. Thanks again


----------



## akyam (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm surprised they didn't give you a packet.  Like you we had the same experience and bought our VIP at HHV.  We were given a spiral bound book that had the info for the 4 or 5 places that we could use the 5000 pts.  To book the reservation it was simply a matter of calling the number provided (866-836-4482).  We did get a welcome letter about 3 wks after we bought the VIP.

On another note we just got back from using the package at I-Drive.  After getting the VIP and researching on TUG we ended up purchasing re-sale (thanks again TUGgers!!).  When we went to our follow up presentation as part of the VIP the sales guy asked what we had paid.  His response was that he couldn't touch our price and released us from the sales presentation.


----------



## julieandtheboys (Aug 24, 2010)

We go back next summer for our VIP trip. If we buy at all it will be resale, so I am wondering if it is ok to say at the sales presentation that we do not intend to buy because of better resale prices? Will that get the pressure off or make them angry? Maybe it depends on the salesperson.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 24, 2010)

julieandtheboys said:


> We go back next summer for our VIP trip. If we buy at all it will be resale, so I am wondering if it is ok to say at the sales presentation that we do not intend to buy because of better resale prices? Will that get the pressure off or make them angry? Maybe it depends on the salesperson.



As long as you have your fact straight about resale, you shouldn't have any problems.

The key fact, you can buy a HGVC TS in vegas ( the flamingo) with no ROFR for HGVC and pay about $1/pt for platinum pts.    You'll lose the right for those pts to count toward "Elite Status" but almost nothing else. 

So you could buy a 2 bedroom platinum season HGVC TS in vegas and use the 7000 pts from there to stay at any of the HGVC TS in Hawaii.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 24, 2010)

julieandtheboys said:


> We go back next summer for our VIP trip. If we buy at all it will be resale, so I am wondering if it is ok to say at the sales presentation that we do not intend to buy because of better resale prices? Will that get the pressure off or make them angry? Maybe it depends on the salesperson.



Don't worry about them. They'll live, no matter what you do. But you could bring a printout of advertised resale prices and completed e-bay auctions and talk about how many owners seem anxious to unload the TS for a lot less. Also, they usually "forget" to mention MF's, so be sure to ask how much they run. Exclaim, "My Lord! We could rent a TS for that, so I sure ain't gonn'a lay out $$ to buy one."

Another tactic, if you don't have plans, is to simply let 'em talk themselves silly. Watch 'em bid against themselves, everytime you shake your head no. Finally, when you're ready to put an end to it, just say, "Hon, this whole thing is a rip-off."

Then when its over, repair to a nearby watering hole and have a cold-one to decompress.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Aug 24, 2010)

julieandtheboys said:


> We go back next summer for our VIP trip. If we buy at all it will be resale, so I am wondering if it is ok to say at the sales presentation that we do not intend to buy because of better resale prices? Will that get the pressure off or make them angry? Maybe it depends on the salesperson.



Tell them that VIP means = Very Informed Person.


----------



## nygiantlife (Aug 25, 2010)

akyam said:


> I'm surprised they didn't give you a packet.  Like you we had the same experience and bought our VIP at HHV.  We were given a spiral bound book that had the info for the 4 or 5 places that we could use the 5000 pts.  To book the reservation it was simply a matter of calling the number provided (866-836-4482).  We did get a welcome letter about 3 wks after we bought the VIP.
> 
> On another note we just got back from using the package at I-Drive.  After getting the VIP and researching on TUG we ended up purchasing re-sale (thanks again TUGgers!!).  When we went to our follow up presentation as part of the VIP the sales guy asked what we had paid.  His response was that he couldn't touch our price and released us from the sales presentation.



No all we were given is a print out and what our choices were. Joe


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 25, 2010)

julieandtheboys said:


> We go back next summer for our VIP trip. If we buy at all it will be resale, so I am wondering if it is ok to say at the sales presentation that we do not intend to buy because of better resale prices?



Why would you bother going to another sales presentation.  Didn't you just go to one when you purchased the VIP package.  Unless you are required to go as part of the VIP package I would just skip it all together.


----------



## akyam (Aug 25, 2010)

jehb2 said:


> Why would you bother going to another sales presentation.  Didn't you just go to one when you purchased the VIP package.  Unless you are required to go as part of the VIP package I would just skip it all together.



Yes, you are required.  The purchase agreement states that if you don't go they can charge you another $500.  I believe they use the VIP package when there is some interest shown during the presentation but you are adamant about not making the purchase at that time.  It is there way to get you back in front of them so they can try their pitch again.


----------



## Buns (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi folks 

My first post here and am I so glad I have found this site.

We too have just been enticed with the VIP Package - this site will prove invaluable in preparing for our visit and presentation 

buns


----------



## Bukirob (Aug 30, 2010)

one thing I am very unclear on.... is usage color (Plat, Gold, Silver and bronze) based only on the usage of your "home" TS or does it apply across the board?  In other words, if I have 7000 pts to the Seaworld HGVC in Gold time, are those 7000 points only exchangeable to other HGVC resorts for Gold time?  Or are points just  points?


----------



## linsj (Aug 30, 2010)

Bukirob said:


> one thing I am very unclear on.... is usage color (Plat, Gold, Silver and bronze) based only on the usage of your "home" TS or does it apply across the board?  In other words, if I have 7000 pts to the Seaworld HGVC in Gold time, are those 7000 points only exchangeable to other HGVC resorts for Gold time?  Or are points just  points?



Points are just points. You may use them at any of the properties, any time you can find availability for the size unit you want.


----------



## jestme (Aug 30, 2010)

Bukirob said:


> one thing I am very unclear on.... is usage color (Plat, Gold, Silver and bronze) based only on the usage of your "home" TS or does it apply across the board?  In other words, if I have 7000 pts to the Seaworld HGVC in Gold time, are those 7000 points only exchangeable to other HGVC resorts for Gold time?  Or are points just  points?



Points are points at the "club season" reservation time. (9 months out) However, during home season, you can only book your home resort, in the room size and season you own. (12 months out)
The cost of annual maintenance fees are based on resort and room size, not season, so MF's cost more per point for gold vs. platinum.


----------

